# Cheese filled ravioli



## salt and pepper (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Addie (Oct 20, 2012)

Did you make the raviolis yourself by hand? They look delicious.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes Addie, home made and the sauce too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2012)

They do look delicious, S&P!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 20, 2012)

They do look good  Just one problem, where's the recipe? This is not a food porn site lol!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 20, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> They do look good  Just one problem, where's the recipe? This is not a food porn site lol!



Is too!  I love my food porn!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Is too!  I love my food porn!



+1!


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 20, 2012)

More Porn, nude ravioli!


----------



## chopper (Oct 20, 2012)

salt and pepper said:
			
		

> More Porn, nude ravioli!



LOL


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> +1!


 
Me 3, but only if I can recreate it at home


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

Would you freeze them and send them to my house? What kind of cheese?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 21, 2012)

They look lovely


----------

